# Red Tail Video



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a quick video of the cockys first time out in the new aviary, it was only completed last night (and appropriately cleaned), so still lacks furnishings.

before anyone gets into a huff over that sentence thinking he's usually cooped up, he is an inside companion bird, and is hardly ever in a cage, he's usually walking around with me until bed time

His feathers are rough from freighting down from QLD, and he hasn't molted yet (from turning around in the freight box and rubbing his tail against the metal mesh in the process)



*Harvey the Red Tailed Black Cockatoo in Aviary 3 - YouTube*


finally deciding the food bowls there aren't poisoned 
*Harvey the Red Tailed Black Cockatoo in Aviary 4 - YouTube*



enjoy, and feel free too share anything with your birds


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice, hope he enjoys the enrichment time out there


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice bird, I didn't fully realise how MASSIVE their beaks are! lol.


----------



## baxtor (Apr 1, 2012)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but Harvey seems to be a female.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

Harvey is an immature male Baxtor, so youre right, he displays female colouring at the moment  
He is DNA sexed, and about 16 months old, so has his immature feathers 


Thanks Stevo, I was curious about if you had photos of how your yard is "netted off" as you said in another thread? sounds pretty cool!


Yeah Greg...makes you understand the "flying boltcutter" term! Luckily for me, he hasn't tested his beak out on me yet!


----------



## baxtor (Apr 1, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Harvey is an immature male Baxtor, so youre right, he displays female colouring at the moment
> He is DNA sexed, and about 16 months old, so has his immature feathers
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I did not know that. Have a male and a female but the male was older than that when acquired and so already had his red tail. Can't call them a pair as he is a "person" bird and does not seem to get on with her very well at all.
Pic attached of a feed out jug accidentally left within reach and taken to in a very short time. It is only aluminium but any thin metal is fair game. Never found the missing metal either.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

Harvey is the same...absoloutely no interest in the other birds, they just startle him if they fly near him and he comes running for a hug! 

Wow...they worked that over. I've seen him crush into tiny pieces the bells on bird toys (even the heavier gauge ones), but that's impressive too see they kept going for it...though I'm not surprised haha, if it can be destroyed; it will be! As you'd know haha 
The first thing he did when comfortable in the aviary was go for the metal perch brackets haha 


Do you have any pics of your guys Baxtor? I never get sick of seeing them, lovely things!


----------



## Erebos (Apr 1, 2012)

Dam harvy is a sexy cocky I miss him. I'll need to visit him soon 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 1, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Harvey is an immature male Baxtor, so youre right, he displays female colouring at the moment
> He is DNA sexed, and about 16 months old, so has his immature feathers
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  Here you go! We held a bird-club meeting in the netting today and it was awesome having my 2 boys be able to visit everyone and still have a fly around, lol.


----------



## baxtor (Apr 1, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Harvey is the same...absoloutely no interest in the other birds, they just startle him if they fly near him and he comes running for a hug!
> 
> Wow...they worked that over. I've seen him crush into tiny pieces the bells on bird toys (even the heavier gauge ones), but that's impressive too see they kept going for it...though I'm not surprised haha, if it can be destroyed; it will be! As you'd know haha
> The first thing he did when comfortable in the aviary was go for the metal perch brackets haha
> ...



Here's a couple


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Dam harvy is a sexy cocky I miss him. I'll need to visit him soon
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Yes you will! We'd both love that! 
And he misses you...no hat too chew or beard too preen without you 



Stevo2 said:


> Thanks  Here you go! We held a bird-club meeting in the netting today and it was awesome having my 2 boys be able to visit everyone and still have a fly around, lol.



That is absoloutely awesome! Your birds must lovvvve you! 
Just wow, I don't know what too say! Just very impressed 

Take note Brenton...we need a yard like that! Especially if you ever get your boy!



Baxtor they are lovely, another reminder of why I can't wait for my boy to have his adult colours! so sleek and nice!


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 1, 2012)

A couple of female redtails I had.









They now live at a mates place who just finished a bank of avaries for black cockatoo's.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovely photos getarealdog!
Looks like your friend had been incredibly busy if he built all those, bet the cockys are happy


----------



## Erebos (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy crud that's awesome stevo do you have any problems of the birdies chewing through the Netting? 

Your all making me want a kookaburra again 

Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 1, 2012)

No problems so far! There's been plenty of picking, and some chewing on the zips, but the netting is very resilient


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Holy crud that's awesome stevo do you have any problems of the birdies chewing through the Netting?
> 
> Your all making me want a kookaburra again
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I was so tempted to bring us home one yesterday.



Stevo2 said:


> No problems so far! There's been plenty of picking, and some chewing on the zips, but the netting is very resilient



That's impressive given the power your guys would have especially!
How do you go about getting something like thst made? Or was it DIY?...I'm very intrigued, so sorry about this interrogation! I just...love your yard I guess haha


----------



## Erebos (Apr 1, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I was so tempted to bring us home one yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I am Stevo! Where's my kookaburra? I need to fill a slight void now 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 1, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I was so tempted to bring us home one yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All DIY - came up with the idea one day then went hunting for the gear that would make it possible..lol. Many sleepless nights pondering better ways to do it, etc.. The netting is 'urban netting', a bird-off product used to keep birds off buildings. Cat netting is pretty much the same. The guy-wires and fittings are all from a balustrading company. The staples (hogrings) are from the netting company and attach the net to the guy-wires. The posts I could have done DIY but I got a builder in to get them done properly given cyclonic conditions up this way. The access zips were from a cat enclosure company. Easy really.... lol


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 2, 2012)

You should go into business Stevo haha, it's such an awesome idea, simple yet awesome 


Thank you heaps for all the info  Harvey will be thanking you one day when he gets a backyard so awesome!


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 2, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Lovely photos getarealdog!
> Looks like your friend had been incredibly busy if he built all those, bet the cockys are happy



Thanks, yeah built them himself, 8m long x 2.4 wide x 2.4 high. Roof insulated, rear access aisle, full concrete slab & really like the suspended part where all the "rubbish" can fall outside the avairy. Still go round & play with them, like the exotics out there but Redtails are my favorites.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 2, 2012)

That's awesome  no lack of space for them there! 

They are stunning birds!


----------

